# Which Mesa combo is better?



## Vince (Aug 17, 2005)

Ok, I'm in the market for a mesa combo amp. I just need a practice amp, so nothing too big. A 1x12 is perfect. Back in the mid 90s, I tried out a ton of Mesa amps and the one I really liked the most was the Mesa DC-5. There was just something about that amp I liked. Recently, I've seen the single rectifer combos and I'm interested in those as well, mainly because I've heard good things about the single rec, and it looks like it's set up similiarly to the old 2 channel Dual Recs. I know a lot of you guys play Nomads or F series, and I'm not dissing those amps, but I'm kinda partial to the old Dual Calibers.

So...

The mid 90s Dual Caliber 5, 50 watt 1x12 speaker combo with the 90 watt Black Shadow Speaker, 

...or the modern Single Rectifier (rectoverb) 50 watt 1x12 speaker combo with the 200 watt Black Shadow speaker

So, DC-5 or Single Rectoverb. Which is it?


----------



## No Soul (Aug 17, 2005)

DC is cool, but I personaly need a lil more edge to my high gain sounds. 
I will still swear by the F-series above anything else mesa makes today (save maybe the MkIV). 

While I do love Rectos still (and still own a single) I still think the F-series smokes em easily. The only thing rectos have which I really wish the F series had is a master output. 

Also, as far as combos go, I actually kinda dislike the single recto combos. I dont like the black shadow w/ the recto at all. I just dont like the speaker much at all to be honest. Id take a v30 over one any day of the week. On a related note, I find the black shadow more tolerable in the F-50 than I do in the recto combo.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 17, 2005)

Single Rect-o-verb, all the way. Killer amps, and way versitile.


----------



## Regor (Aug 17, 2005)

Whycome no Mark IV on the list?


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, you know how I feel about the Nomads...  A 1x12 45 covers more tonal variety than you'd believe. I've got a new computer on the way, so once I get a decent mic to go with the decent sound card I'll FINALLY be recording through, I'll try to get you some good "heavy" rhythm sound clips so you can get a sense of it.

Ultimately, though, it's your own ears. I've never played a DC-5 (or an F-50, for that matter), but the Single Rectos are my favorite Rectifiers by far, and you're definitely a "recto" sort of guy, for your rhythm sounds. A Mark-IV is a bit "mushier" (in what I consider an appealing way) than a Recto, so maybe that wouldn't be ideal, but hell, go into a GC with your seven and give 'em all a spin. 

That said, BUY A NOMAD!


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 17, 2005)

My suggestion is get the one the suits you the best. Hit the music store, bring your gear and plug in. Get some good time on all 3 amps and go from there. The one I would like might be the one you like the least.


----------



## Drew (Aug 17, 2005)

TheReal7 said:


> My suggestion is get the one the suits you the best. Hit the music store, bring your gear and plug in. Get some good time on all 3 amps and go from there. The one I would like might be the one you like the least.



The other plus to going this route is you get to watch the sales guys salivate while you demo approximately $4k worth of Mesa gear... :agree:


----------



## Vince (Aug 17, 2005)

That's all well and good, but most Mesa dealers don't stock the DC series amps. The DC 5 and DC 10 are some of the best combos I've ever heard.

That said, the single rectoverb looks choice.

Regor brought up the Mark IV. It's a good amp, but it's not for me. Now the Mark III.... ask my buddy Jake Skylyr (also a random poster on this board) about the immense power of that amp. I'd love to get my hands on one of those


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 17, 2005)

dud, dont u know. the pod pwns teh mesas lik 4 reel man. get the pod n ull b like way hapy with l33t skillz u gots on gatar


















 I actually saw some chat room moron spell guitar "gatar" the other day. I almost never chat, but I popped in an old room I used to frequent a few years back. Gatar! 

The Single Recto-verbs are a good choice IMO, BTW Vince. Nice sound, good power, and decently versatile (within the realm of Mesa, obviously  ) But you know this!


----------



## Vince (Aug 17, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> dud, dont u know. the pod pwns teh mesas lik 4 reel man. get the pod n ull b like way hapy with l33t skillz u gots on gatar



Oh man, the POD. 

I know some guys that think they sound incredible because of their POD, then I hear their recordings and it sounds like they're recording in a garage with one of those little mics on top of a boombox.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 17, 2005)

a 50 watt mesa for a practice amp? come on vince u know thats insanly loud, what about a studio caliber or an F-30?


----------



## grimmchaos (Aug 17, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> a 50 watt mesa for a practice amp? come on vince u know thats insanly loud, what about a studio caliber or an F-30?



That is a good point. Vince, when you practice, how loud do you actually play? Will you even be able to get the tubes slightly hot at the levels you are going to play at? I'm not sure if you can run either of those amps with only 1 tube, but my guess is no.


----------



## Vince (Aug 17, 2005)

aldog1330 said:


> That is a good point. Vince, when you practice, how loud do you actually play? Will you even be able to get the tubes slightly hot at the levels you are going to play at? I'm not sure if you can run either of those amps with only 1 tube, but my guess is no.



50 watts = perfect.


----------



## dpm (Aug 17, 2005)

This man knows how to practice!
I recall the DC5 kicking butt, personally I couldn't get a combo, have you thought about a head and small cab like a vertical 2 x 12?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 17, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> 50 watts = perfect.


  jesus.... u are metal


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 17, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> Oh man, the POD.
> 
> I know some guys that think they sound incredible because of their POD, then I hear their recordings and it sounds like they're recording in a garage with one of those little mics on top of a boombox.


People with shitty recording ability are not exactly a good representation of Line6 gear 

My Flextone II HD with Behringer 4x12 get me plenty of heavy and beautiful tones. And my Flextone II 60-watt 1x12 combo is almost as good (though not at high volumes of course).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 18, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> I know some guys that think they sound incredible because of their POD, then I hear their recordings and it sounds like they're recording in a garage with one of those little mics on top of a boombox.



Hey! You've been to one of my sessions! 

Need a producer?


----------



## Leon (Aug 18, 2005)

how far are you from Mesa Headquarters? you could always make the pilgrimage and try out everything 

i'd throw in my hat towards the Nomad series as well, but i haven't played any of those other Mesa combo's. plus, my comments would be quite stale, since Drew and i constantly pimp the Nomads


----------



## No Soul (Aug 18, 2005)

Leon said:


> how far are you from Mesa Headquarters? you could always make the pilgrimage and try out everything
> 
> i'd throw in my hat towards the Nomad series as well, but i haven't played any of those other Mesa combo's. plus, my comments would be quite stale, since Drew and i constantly pimp the Nomads



Im only 40 miles away!  

Ive been meaning to take advantage of my being a guitar center drone and take a factory tour. 

As far as the 50w thing for a practice amp goes, the single recto combos work just fine for this. Keep a few things in mind: they have a master output knob, most of their mojo comes from the pre-amp not the power amp, AND its just a 1x12. With the difference of the master output alone, Id say single rectos make better practice amps than even the F30. 

And the reason you wont find dealers with the DC amps is cuz they havent been in production for quite some time now. And if you miss the DC and Nomad, check out the F-series, Mesa considers them a stripped down heir to those amps.


----------



## grimmchaos (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn, I wish 50 watts was perfect for practice here! I'm lucky if I can even turn up the 1.5watt solidstate amp built into my preamp more than a third of the way for fear of the people in my building kicking my door down and beating with my own limbs.


----------



## keithb (Aug 18, 2005)

From what I've heard of your stuff, I'd stay away from the F-series, I don't think they'll have the sound you're looking for. The Nomad is an obvious choice, as is the Mark series, especially the Mark III.


----------



## Drew (Aug 18, 2005)

Nomad's are still in production - the 45 2x12 and the 55 have been discontinued, but the 1x12 and the 100's are still out there, last I heard...


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 18, 2005)

nomads rule! im so in love with my nomad right now, it gives me just that perfect sound that i lusted after. enough gain and power to compete with a recto and a clean channel that would make a recto cry. 

as for the f series. i've played two F-50 1x12 combos... one was my ex co guitarist which i suspect had tube problems cuz it sounded like shit. then i played a new 05 one in GC and i got some awesome tones out of it. unfortunatly i didnt like the cleans as much as my nomad. they seem too "bouncy" for me.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 18, 2005)

Drew said:


> Nomad's are still in production - the 45 2x12 and the 55 have been discontinued, but the 1x12 and the 100's are still out there, last I heard...


really, they arent in the catalog. i thought it was nomads replace dcs and f series replace nomads.


----------



## No Soul (Aug 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> Nomad's are still in production - the 45 2x12 and the 55 have been discontinued, but the 1x12 and the 100's are still out there, last I heard...



nope, no more nomads. If you see them new in stores its just NOS.


----------



## No Soul (Aug 20, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> i thought it was nomads replace dcs and f series replace nomads.



more or less 
Its not really fair to call any of those a replacement though, I suppose it just fufills the same role


----------



## Drew (Aug 20, 2005)

WHAAAAAAAT???!!!

They DID discontinue them. I have to find a new favorite production amp. 

*cries*


----------



## Leon (Aug 22, 2005)

Drew said:


> WHAAAAAAAT???!!!
> 
> They DID discontinue them. I have to find a new favorite production amp.
> 
> *cries*


hey, if any of use need to sell our Nomads, we can now attach the, "rare, discontinued model," note, and jack the price


----------



## Vince (Aug 22, 2005)

Drew said:


> WHAAAAAAAT???!!!
> 
> They DID discontinue them. I have to find a new favorite production amp.
> 
> *cries*









_"I feel your pain."_ 



You know me Drew, my main preamp is a long out-of-production Rocktron Chameleon and my Mesa 50/50 amp has recently been replaced by the Stereo 2:50 power amp (basically just a new face for the 50/50, though). I also play an Ibanez RG7620, S7420, EX370, and S470, all of which Ibanez doesn't make anymore.

So, basically... join the club


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Sep 2, 2005)

That Peavey Bandit (old black/silver face) doesn't sound too bad for a little practice amp. Won't p/o the neighbors either. If you want a Mesa, I'd get a Tremoverb. Take out 2 power tubes, 1 rectifier tube, put the speaker plug in the 4 ohm jack, and you got yourself a great 50-watt tube amp!! Still f-ing loud though!! 

I wanted to post the puke icon, but it doesn't work!


----------



## Drew (Sep 2, 2005)

Jesus, Vince, the modern world just SUCKS, doesn't it?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 3, 2005)

Does it have to be a Mesa?


----------



## No Soul (Sep 4, 2005)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Does it have to be a Mesa?



anything less would be uncivilized


----------



## Vince (Sep 4, 2005)

No Soul said:


> anything less would be uncivilized



 My sentiments exactly.

Speaking of which, I wish I had an extra $600 to blow right now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7347525193






That's my dream combo amp. Mesa DC-5, in nearly flawless condition. The thing sounds like God with the 90 watt Black Shadow speaker in it. It's the only amp I've ever played that has my EXACT sound I look for without having to run an external preamp.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 4, 2005)

No Soul said:


> anything less would be uncivilized



How about something more for less money?


----------



## Vince (Sep 4, 2005)

I've heard nothing but good things about Madison's. Do you own one?


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 4, 2005)

Yessir I do! Not the combo but the 100w head. It is fucking killer! Best sounding amp in the world to my ears. I've had it for about 3 months now and everytime I play it I like it more. I think the tubes just got burnt in or something but it sounds better now than when I got it! Think: Triple Rectifier with much tighter bass and more mid definition. I'm serious! That's exactly what it sounds like! This is the one I was trying to record some clips of but was having trouble getting the mic to cooperate. If I figure that out I'll get some clips up today. I think my inputs on my card are too hot, I'm going to try switching around the jumpers.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 4, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## No Soul (Sep 5, 2005)

LordOVchaoS said:


> Triple Rectifier with much tighter bass and more mid definition. I'm serious! .



 
you just described almost every amp that ISNT a tri-rect,
that thing has STUPID loose base and very lil mid definition (the current model anyway) 

the 2ch Recto now,,, is a different story.


----------



## JacksonShred (Sep 5, 2005)

old skool rectos are the way to go. last time i played newer mesa products i wasn't as impressed.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 5, 2005)

No Soul said:


> you just described almost every amp that ISNT a tri-rect,
> that thing has STUPID loose base and very lil mid definition (the current model anyway)
> 
> the 2ch Recto now,,, is a different story.



So you're saying that every amp in the world is a tighter more defined version of a triple recto? I'm trying to say that the Madison is voiced very similar to the recto but they got rid of all the bad. Really, can you tell me that every amp that "isn't a tri-rect" is voiced like a tri-rect? Not at all.


----------



## No Soul (Sep 7, 2005)

LordOVchaoS said:


> So you're saying that every amp in the world is a tighter more defined version of a triple recto? I'm trying to say that the Madison is voiced very similar to the recto but they got rid of all the bad. Really, can you tell me that every amp that "isn't a tri-rect" is voiced like a tri-rect? Not at all.



First of all, what Im saying is that current tri rec has horrible mid definition and some stupid flubby bass, and MOST amps dont have most of that. 

Next, I hate to nit pick, but a tri rec doesent have its own voicing, its the same pre amp as any of the recto/solo series. It sounds a bit different due to the difference in dynamics, I could get really technical with the exact reasons why, but I dont want to put anybody to sleep. 

Last, Im not trying to start a flame war, but I tried the Madison, and soundwise I think it only had 2 things to do with the Recto - FUCK and ALL. 
Its hot rodded Marshall clone. Not a bad one, but just a DSL100 clone. 

Only 4 pre amp tubes and EL34 power section? If that isnt a dead give away for Marshall (not to mention SUPER un-mesa) then maybe the fact that chasis layout is IDENTICLE to a DSL might give it away. If all else fails, the fact that it sounds like a Marshall might convince some..


Dont get me wrong, its a great amp, especialy for the price, but Mesa clone it is not.


----------



## XEN (Oct 14, 2005)

Regor said:


> Whycome no Mark IV on the list?


Amen to that! The Mark IV is my all time favorite amp. No need for a booster with that one.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 14, 2005)

No Soul said:


> First of all, what Im saying is that current tri rec has horrible mid definition and some stupid flubby bass, and MOST amps dont have most of that.



I keep hearing this from people, yet I've played three of them - two quite extensively, one of which I own - and I haven't had that problem with any of them. They aren't idenitcal to the old ones but they're hardly a flubby mess, and I'm willing to bet that most of the difference is in the preamp tubes themselves, not the design.



No Soul said:


> Next, I hate to nit pick, but a tri rec doesent have its own voicing, its the same pre amp as any of the recto/solo series. It sounds a bit different due to the difference in dynamics, I could get really technical with the exact reasons why, but I dont want to put anybody to sleep.



Well, the driver circuitry is different - that's straight from the artist rep at Mesa, not from a salesman - but the tone stack and gain stages are the same. The extra headroom seems to make quite a bit of difference with a 7 string, though, since I haven't liked the two 3ch Duals I've played through quite as much.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 15, 2005)

No Soul said:


> First of all, what Im saying is that current tri rec has horrible mid definition and some stupid flubby bass, and MOST amps dont have most of that.
> 
> Next, I hate to nit pick, but a tri rec doesent have its own voicing, its the same pre amp as any of the recto/solo series. It sounds a bit different due to the difference in dynamics, I could get really technical with the exact reasons why, but I dont want to put anybody to sleep.
> 
> ...




Man I just now read this. Must you try and be a prick about everything? Your precious rectos only have 4 preamp tubes too and will accept EL34's, in fact many people including myself prefer the tone of a recto with EL34's because it take s care of a lot of muddiness. V4 of a Recto is nothing but an effects loop driver and has nothing to do with the gain stages or anything else with the preamp for that matter, it effects the tone in no way except possibly if you're running something in the loop. What the hell does the layout of the chassis have to do with tone? They could have made the amp a square box with the knobs arranged in a circle pattern if they wanted to but the circuitry and values of certain components would still decide the voicing of the amp. I DO NOT like the sound of DSL's TSL's etc... but I love the sound of the Madison and I've always been a fan of the recto sound but always thought it was lacking in certain areas and overwhelming in others. To me the Madison sounds like a "fixed" recto. Tight as a nun's ass and brutal as hell. If you think they sound more like Marshalls than rectos you're either tone deaf or lying about having ever played on a Madison. Though I can get something like a boosted JCM800 tone out of it if I use the low input and tweak Channel 3 a bit.

I like ya No Soul but I get a little sick of you attempting to ridicule so many of my posts so I'm just giving you a taste of your own medicine. Lighten the fuck up!


----------



## Vince (Oct 15, 2005)

Everyone chill. 


Now.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 22, 2005)

I used to mess around with a single rec combo about 6-7 years ago, it was a fun little amp...sounded great, and tolerable to turn up in a practice situation. Also, in a practice situation, I'm not gonna spend a bunch of time setting up effects or playing with the loop or anything like that, so it was nice to have the verb knob to just lush it up a little...always wish my solo head had that, even if I would hardly ever use it.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Feb 9, 2006)

Anybody else noticed the random bumping of old threads onto the "recent" column on the opening page lately?


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah, this thread was up in the new post search, and i was looking at it, and thought, "what? this hasn't been updated in months!" lol


----------



## Nite_Maresz_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

Either the single recto or an F series amp. I like the F-50 more than the single recto, but you might not.


----------



## darren (Feb 26, 2006)

Whenever anyone votes in a poll, it gets flagged as having "new" posts in it, even if there hasn't been a new post.


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2006)

darren said:


> Whenever anyone votes in a poll, it gets flagged as having "new" posts in it, even if there hasn't been a new post.


ahh


----------



## Mind Riot (Jul 1, 2006)

darren said:


> Whenever anyone votes in a poll, it gets flagged as having "new" posts in it, even if there hasn't been a new post.



*slaps forehead*

Of course! That makes perfect sense, and here I've been scratching my head about it for months.


----------



## jlagoon (Jul 2, 2006)

I voted DC-5. Yes, I tried it with my 7 string guitar. It sounded like a very smoother version of marshall with mesa mark tone. It is VERY VERY VERY loud with the volume on 2.5.


----------



## darren (Aug 1, 2006)

Considering Vince opened this poll over a year ago, perhaps answering anything at all is pointless.

Unless Vince is still looking for a combo.

Vince?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 3, 2006)

If this question were to be asked today, would the answer not be 1x12 Rectifier Roadster?


----------



## Drew (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe. Though, for the price, an F-30 may be the best deal for a Mesa currently in production. 

Also, I was playing a Mark-IV again last night, and I REALLY want one.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> Oh man, the POD.
> 
> I know some guys that think they sound incredible because of their POD, then I hear their recordings and it sounds like they're recording in a garage with one of those little mics on top of a boombox.



While I'm not a big fan of the pod either, Feener gets some sick tone out of his.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 3, 2006)

Drew said:


> Maybe. Though, for the price, an F-30 may be the best deal for a Mesa currently in production.
> 
> Also, I was playing a Mark-IV again last night, and I REALLY want one.



Mark IV = 

Hell, Mark III =


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 6, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Hell, Mark III =


IIIs are just classic metal to the bone tight. crushing. snap your neck, don't even get me started on lead tones...


----------

